# Paola Menacho Actress from Bolivia TFP shoot. Please C&C



## MCanseco (Aug 9, 2012)

I would like to get these photo critiqued! Ive been shooting for about a year and I mostly get positive feedback but I would love feedback from people who are knowledgeable and experienced with photos and photography. These photos were taken with a nikon d700 w/ sigma 70-200 2.8 Shot in raw and processed with cs6. very little editing was done: white balance correction, slight contrast curve, a little eye brightening, and sharpen. Im new to black and white conversions so please be harsh if need be! thanks!


What is the best way to upload photos to this forum without losing much quality?


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 9, 2012)

She is stunning. I love how powerful she looks in the second one. Careful of the tree in the back. Also, take all criticism on here with a grain of photographic salt.


----------

